# Adoption waiting times!



## Seychelles (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi there,

I wonder if you can help me?  Can you be on adoption waiting list while awaiting for last ditch attempt PGD tx? Its just we have to wait another year to have PGD treatment which might never work at all and wasted another year.  I've read its takes about 2 years to go thru the adoption screening process and wondered if they would let you register with them now? I'm grateful for any advice! thanx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

My sister adopted a couple of years ago and it did take a while, but we discovered that (a bit like the IVF stuff) it varies drastically from one area to the next. She adopted through Cornwall, but if she'd gone through Plymouth instead (which she could have because of where we live) it probably would have been much quicker. You really need to speak to someone in your own area.

Whatever happens though, loads of luck.

Marie


----------



## Seychelles (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks Marie,

I saw an advert looking for people to adopt in my area so hopefully thats a good sign i think i will phone the number for info!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Whilst I'm sure there are some regional variations, I think the general rule is you have to have had a gap of 6months since your last treatment before you start the adoption process.  This is so that they can be sure that you have made the emotional adjustments necessary to embark on the journey of adoption.

I'm going to move your post to the adoption board and then hopefully the more knowledgeable ladies on there will help you more than I can!

Axxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Seychelles

Welcome to the adoption boards

As Amanda has said alot of areas require you to have a minimum of 6-12 months after your last ttc/tx to make sure you have "moved on" 

We went from first contact to approval in 9month's, we are now waiting to be matched.

Each area has differant time scales for approval due to finances, workload, social worker availability and also intrest in adoption at the time.

I notice your from scotland- i know the process is slightly differant there and we do have a few ladies from scotland who have adopted/awaiting matches.

Good luck

Best wishes

M J
xxx


----------



## Seychelles (Dec 1, 2007)

Hiya MJ,

That doesn't seem long at all for you guys i'm really pleased for you! 

I was thinking that the waiting time would be two years.  I was thinking that if i have to wait another year for tx (if we decide to go that route) depending on what the geneticist says how bad the problem is at least if the tx goes belly up at least we would have been on that waiting list!  As you can see very undecided but i know if can't have tx i would def adopt as i know i could love someone elses child! Sorry this is just soo heavy isn't it!


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello, and welcome!

Just a quick message - I see you are from Glasgow - me too!  Glasgow doesn't have the "wait 6 months" rule, but won't take you on if you are undergoing fertility treatment or having tests.  They expect you to have come to terms with not having children naturally and will ask lots of searching questions to make sure!  The average time to get through the process is 2 years.  It isn't a waiting list system so times can vary - you can see our timescale in my signature.  

let me know if i can help at all.

Bx

P.S.  Glasgow has 2 adoption agencies, Baby Adoption (0-2s) and Older Child Adoption (2plus).  Details are on the council website.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Seychelles

Do you know how long rougly the waiting list for adoption is in Wales.

Thanks

crazybabe


----------



## Seychelles (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Boggy,

Thanks for all your the advice  , thats really helpful!! I think me and DH are thinking that we would def consider adoption if the news is really bad next month but feel we are in limbo at the mo till we have all the genetic info we need to make a decision! They can't see us any earlier as have to wait for the genetic tests to come back! So as you can see not ready to totally give up on the tx yet! 

PS thanks for the info on the glasgow websites i'll def look it up!


----------



## Seychelles (Dec 1, 2007)

Sorry Crazybabe,

Don't really know waiting times for Wales, from info coming back tho it seems waiting times are completely variable all over the UK!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

crazybabe said:


> Hi Seychelles
> 
> Do you know how long rougly the waiting list for adoption is in Wales.
> 
> ...


Hi

As others have said time scales are like "how long is a piece of string.............." your best bet would be to ring about and speak with some adoption agencies in your area

Good luck

M J
xxx


----------

